# Dove and squirrel!



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

34 Days til the opener!! Got the 12 ga. semi-auto ready for the doves and the 22 rifle ready for the squirrels. Anyone else chomping at the bit?

Huntinbull


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh yeah...Stocking up on 12 gauge shells and .17's. Early dove season is an absolute riot, just wish I was a slightly better shot. 30-50 shells a night can hurt the wallet quite a bit during dove season. I just need to get my .17 dialed in otherwise.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I'm just trying to figure out how to fit it all in, squirrel, fishing and football all overlap! And looks like I have two new private places to explore this year for the tree rats! Can't wait!!


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

A buddy and I always try to get a good hunt in on the dove opener. I've given up the 12 gauge in favor of my 410 pump. I have about 100 shells loaded up for it. Less abuse to the face, shoulder and ears.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Just bought me a Mossberg 500 camo syn. stock 20 gauge and have Plenty of doves here on the farm to keep me happy and busy............................Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

RichsFishin said:


> Just bought me a Mossberg 500 camo syn. stock 20 gauge and have Plenty of doves here on the farm to keep me happy and busy............................Rich


If you need some company dovin let me know, I'll come down. Got a new 28 ga. that could use some barrel breakin. Someone's got to cover your back when they go on the defensive, hate to see something happen to you Rich.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

27 days and a wake-up! Thinking I will hit the squirel woods first, then the fields near mid morning. Wooooo boy! Better have some Biscuit fixins on hand!

Huntinbull


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yes sir i am ready to go not to far behind will be bow season it's coming fast


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

14 full days and a wake-up!! Itchin for it.

Huntinbull


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Just printed out the dove field map going to go take a peek a few in a little while see which ones look promising.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Where did you get the map? From odnr? Off of wild ohio website?

Huntinbull


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> Where did you get the map? From odnr? Off of wild ohio website?
> 
> Huntinbull




http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Hun...09DoveFieldLocations/tabid/18642/Default.aspx


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah it is on the wildohio website under dove hunting


----------

